# system insists on modules from old kernel? [solved]

## zfc-tinkerer

I just upgraded my mythbox (it's been about 6 months to a year).  The old kernel was 2.6.22, the new one is 2.6.19.10.  I have updated everything, although I'm using an older linux-headers and udev to deal with various issues.  Now, the machine complains when booting that /lib/modules/2.6.22.??/modules.dep does not exist.  Why does it insist on looking at the old kernel version?  After I thought I had the new kernel working, I uninstalled the kernel source code and deleted the directory /lib/modules/2.6.22.??  (I'm sorry about the ?? and the vagueness, I'm having to post from memory from a different computer)  The machine refuses to load any modules, even when I give it the exact path.  I've tried rebuilding the kernel modules.  What else should I try?

Thanks.Last edited by zfc-tinkerer on Wed Mar 17, 2010 2:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Did you run "depmod" ? And did you run "make modules_install"?

This should create the modules.dep file and tells e.g. modprobe what other modules are related to a certain one.

Was the "linux" link set correctly in /usr/src

That's what I can think of so far...

----------

## Jaglover

Are you running the kernel you think you are? What 's the output of uname -r

 *Quote:*   

> The old kernel was 2.6.22, the new one is 2.6.19.10.

 Typo?

----------

## zfc-tinkerer

The /usr/src/linux link pointed to the correct kernel source.  I ran make modules modules_install both when I originally made the kernel and again later when troubleshooting.  depmod will not run, because it complains about the same missing file.  I checked, and there is a /lib/modules/2.6.29.10/modules.dep file.

I'm trying a newer kernel.  I also may try emerge -e system, since I don't know which system programs are more likely to be related to this problem.

I wonder if I caused the problem by 

1. copying the .config file from a 2.6.22 kernel to a 2.6.29 kernel (large difference in versions)

2. running make menuconfig without make oldconfig first

It may have left the configuration in an unhappy state.

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post this :

```

# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

----------

## zfc-tinkerer

..sound of head pounding on desk..

When I started to install the new kernel, I noticed that although I had changed the title of the grub entry, I hadn't changed the name of the kernel.  It was still loading the 2.6.22 kernel.  Of course it wanted 2.6.22 module stuff!  :Embarassed: 

Thanks for the ideas.

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

